# Newborn Kittens! Help!



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

Here's the story, a stray outside of my apartment had 4 kittens about a week ago. She was going into the woods to check on them for the first 4 days but then stopped going back so my boyfriend and I hunted them down and are now caring for them. 

This part is not for the weak stomached... the four kittens were badly invested with maggots. They were inside their ears, anus, and inside the hole where the umbilical cord was attached. I took them into the vet and he removed the bugs and gave me antibiotics for the little guys, as of now 3 of them have holes in their tummies from this and one has a pretty nasty cut on his anus. The vet wants me to keep it clean and use Neosporin twice a day. I'm really hoping the holes heal over soon. 

I am very worried about these guys as was the vet. But I'm committed to helping them. I have never hand raised kittens and will need advice. They are on formula and I believe at a healthy weight. I have gotten them all to urinate several times but I haven't gotten any feces yet. The vet says they may not have enough in them to go yet and to keep trying. I am going to ask around and see if someone in my area will show me all the techniques I need to know. I am also having a hard time bottle feeding, they'll take it but not as much as i think they should; according to feeding labels. 

Please if anyone has hand raised kittens and has advice I'm taking any and all tips. I don't even know what gender they are!

View attachment 22010


View attachment 22018


This is Cheddar








Shady








Chip/Ace/Undecided








And Poseidon (the healthiest)









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Serious help is needed! Thank you for trying to help these llittle guys. I do know kittens that age need to be fed every couple hours, I hope the vet gave you some replacement milk? There are people here who have raised very young kittens and I hope they'll respond quickly. Hang in there! ♡♡♡

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, I too am hoping the experts in this area to give you some advice. The last person I heard that asked about feeding kittens that was having a hard time feeding them, I remember them saying to try feeding with a syringe instead of the bottle.....but I'm hoping the baby kitten experts will respond soon with some advice.

Thank you for doing this, they surely would be dead if you had not intervened.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor babies. You and your man are doing such a wonderful thing in helping them.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

No expert and hopeful these little guys can be rescued!! They look so sweet and soooo young!! It looks like the mother may have been very young and this was her first litter. Many of these don't make it and I am hoping with everything I have that these will!!! Maybe they are older than they appear. 

Feed often, keep them warm, clean them up like the vet instructed. Make sure they have water ...and touch, rub, pet them, like a mommy licking her babies.
They also will need their anus rubbed to get them to poo and pee....


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awww poor little kittens. I wonder if you can find a nursing mother cat at a shelter or rescue organization near you. So nice of you to try and save them.


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

None of the rescue shelters are helping. When I call the first thing they say is "We can't take them." Even though I'm not asking for them to take them, they'll surely die in a shelter. I will call tomorrow during regular hours and see


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah, at that young age, a nursing mother cat would probably be a huge help for them. Maybe you can ask if you can foster one with her kittens to help the ones you have at home. Since you are not asking them to take the kittens, they might be open to it.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

They look old enough to be able to survive. My only advice is they need to be fed often. And the massageing. Do the best you can. May be get online and see if there are private run animal rescues in you area. There are alot of people who foster and enjoy the young litters and have the time for them. Even if they seem kinda far away, there are people who volenteer do driving for the shelter. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

That is a good idea. Cross your fingers for me. 

I do have some good news today. They're little tummies look 1000 times better and Poseidon has an eye open! They're wiggling around a little more today other than Cheddar who I'm worried about most. 

They are peeing when 'stimulated' but I haven't gotten any poo yet, still worried about that... 

Thank you all for your support, I will keep this thread updated. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

They were born either last Friday or Saturday. July 19th or 20th. For sure because the cat was pregnant Thursday, we didn't see her Friday or Saturday and Sunday she was back with a flat stomach. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh yay! Glad to hear their tummies are looking better. Kudos to you for working so hard to get them healthy. I hope they will make it through.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

It would be great if you could find a foster-cat-mommy. Poor little guys.
Oh, now I am worrying about Cheddar....ugh!!!


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

These guys are now regular bottle feeders! They've completely taken to it and are eating very well. Still no poo... And Cheddar has been up and moving!  he's still the weakest and the least developed but we're moving along. Cross your fingers for some bowel movement soon! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah! That is good news!! You guys are doing a great job! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

That's awesome. I hope they will continue to respond well!


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

Just a heart warming photo. I'm trying not to get attached to the little guys but they are just too adorable.









Bongo is not happy about our new house guests...









Trying to make you guys fall in love too.

























Finally got some poo out of Poseidon, still trying with the others.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

OMG!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!
As someone posted here before....SQUEEEEEEEEEEE.
What a great cat-mommy you are!


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

I dont know every thing but I know that they dont poo for a while. Can not give you the time scale on it. But they seem to be doing well. Goodness on you for saving the kittens. If they are eating... that is the first most important thing. What goes in will eventually come out. 

And keep up with the massaging. Other than the physical, It may help with their mental developing.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

OMG!!! Looking at those pictures is therapy for me today.....SO adorable!!! And yay for Poseidon for being the first one to poop......he is going to be the leader for sure  

You are doing so well with them. I can't imagine what this is like, bottle feeding and caring for newborns, I have never done this (except my two kids) it must be pretty exhausting, but so rewarding. You are doing a great job, especially after the rough start they had. 

So the black kitty looking in the box is not the momma....I'm assuming, since you are bottle feeding them?


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> OMG!!! Looking at those pictures is therapy for me today.....SO adorable!!! And yay for Poseidon for being the first one to poop......he is going to be the leader for sure
> 
> You are doing so well with them. I can't imagine what this is like, bottle feeding and caring for newborns, I have never done this (except my two kids) it must be pretty exhausting, but so rewarding. You are doing a great job, especially after the rough start they had.
> 
> So the black kitty looking in the box is not the momma....I'm assuming, since you are bottle feeding them?


Oh no! The black kitty is my Bongo. He's been mine for almost a year now. He does not like these little guys. He'll sniff and sniff but still runs when they get too close. He's a big ole' scaredy cat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok, sorry I missed that he was Bongo, it's so hard to keep everyone straight on here.....there are SO many ongoing stories! It's like a cat soap opera......"All My Kittens".....or "Days of Our Nine Lives".


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

I finally got a shelter to give me some advice and I was unaware that their pee is mostly clear at this age and poo is mostly liquid and yellowish orange, other than the occasional hard stool. According to this information they have pooed twice each but twice in 4 days I don't believe is enough. The woman from the shelter is going to email her vet and let me know more tomorrow. 

Other than this they are eating like little pigs! Hungry every hour - hour 1/2. It's so hard not to over feed them because their little cries are so loud! By 2am I'm ready to move them to another room. But it is a very rewarding experience, a nice practice for when I decide to have kids wayyy down the road. 

Cheddar now has a slight eye infection but the vet told me since they are already on antibiotics this should clear up as long as I keep it clean. He is now up, moving and eating just like his siblings. 

Shady has his eyes open today! 

























I can just hear Bongo, "Hey, that's mine!"


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

Just so y'all know, this is how I keep up with who ate what... Lol


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> Ok, sorry I missed that he was Bongo, it's so hard to keep everyone straight on here.....there are SO many ongoing stories! It's like a cat soap opera......"All My Kittens".....or "Days of Our Nine Lives".


ROFL!! :cat

Absolutely GREAT JOB on kittens, So happy for you guys!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

More cuteness!!! OMG, I can't believe how cute they are! You sure are organized too, names on their little bottles, LOL! Bongo is adorable with them, looks like he's coming around to them. I have a black boy kitty too, his name is Stephano, he's about 1, and I have a feeling that he'd be like this with kittens, he is so curious.


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> More cuteness!!! OMG, I can't believe how cute they are! You sure are organized too, names on their little bottles, LOL! Bongo is adorable with them, looks like he's coming around to them. I have a black boy kitty too, his name is Stephano, he's about 1, and I have a feeling that he'd be like this with kittens, he is so curious.


Bongo is a year and three months now. He's slowly coming around but I think he's mostly confused about why he isn't an only cat anymore. Shady was trying to leave the box earlier and Bongo just kind of tapped him on the head, like, "No, this is my space." Lol (no claws out.) I just hope he warms up to them before they start trying to play with him. ?


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hahaha Bongo is so cute! And it's awesome you got some advice from the shelter. You are such a good mommy to these babies


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

Is not your vet giving you advice on handraising? I think they would know the best.


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

binkyhoo said:


> Is not your vet giving you advice on handraising? I think they would know the best.


The vet was pretty convinced they weren't going to make it. And he wasn't my regular vet. They saw an emergency vet that was about to go off the clock so he didn't hang around to answer my questions. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

How are they all doing today? I hope that vet ends up being wrong, and they all make it, and it sounds like they are doing good. That's not good not sticking around to answer your questions.....that would have made me mad. Even if they were in a hurry, they could have said they would call you or have someone stay and answer your questions, sheesh. And I know how much ER vets cost. 

Hoping to hear how they are all doing today, I've grown quite attached to the little fluff balls


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

They are pretty awesome today. I have very high hopes for full recoveries. Poseidon and Shady are now pooping regularly despite (this gets gross) the gaping hole around Shady's anus where maggots had been eating him. Cheddar and Chip are pooping a little too just not as well. I'm very excited at the progress they have made. The holes in the bellies are still healing. Cheddar's is still the worst but it has a nice protective scab over it now. They do still have some swelling too but nothing that looks as bad as they were. 

Thank you all for the encouragement. I look forward to updating this thread every night because then I know someone else cares about these little fuzz balls like I do. 

I can't stop taking pictures! 









































Chip has his eyes open now too! Well not in these pictures but they are! 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

They are little miracles  They really are. It's amazing they are thriving after the start they had. I hope they continue to. They are little troopers. Thanks for the update.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

OMG.
They look so sweet and wonderful!!! I can only hope they all make it and have long, loved, lives!!! 
We love the pics and we are all rooting for the little ones, so you are not alone--we are crossing our fingers and hoping for daily improvement.
What are they going to do with the gaping hole in the anal area of the one kitty???

((((((((((((kitties)))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

It's slowly healing but every time the little guy does his business it pulls it open a little so I'm guessing it may take another week to show any real improvement. It isn't pulling it all the way back open just enough to slow down the recovery. After a week I may take him to my vet because the other vet only offered to put a stitch in it. I'm putting Neosporin on it twice a day and that really helps it but we'll see.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

I know I hate clicking on these YouTube links through the forum but this link is worth it i promise. Omg. 

http://youtu.be/fSQiUzATzTM

http://youtu.be/IjshqiMqJek


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awwwww...the videos are cute! So cute!!!! And what you have done for them, just, wow. I can't get over how well they are doing, despite some of the issues they still have with healing, but sounds like they are doing good. I have never done what you are doing, bottle feed little baby kitties, or even handled really small kittens like this, but I can imagine you would get really attached to them doing all of this "mothering" for them. They are one lucky group of kitties. So, did the mother cat run off, or do you still see her around.....I can't remember, you might have said but I didn't remember what became of the mom. You are the mom now, LOL!!


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

The mom is still hanging around my complex. I'm going to give it a month or two and try to get her fixed. I have quite a bit of resentment for her at the moment but I guess she was just following her instincts.

Right now I'm panicking because Shady has an "anal protrusion" (that's what google called it anyway) and it comes out every time he releases waste. I know it's because of the maggots and the vet having to cut some of them out. But now I'm not sure if it can even be stitched back in. The ER vet just told me to keep Neosporin on it but this was before the protruding problem. My cat budget is starting to shrink for the little guys and I'm worried stitches will cost me an arm and a leg. I'm just stressing about it because I know it has to be painful. 

Other than this there aren't any other noticeable health problems anymore. They're all gaining weight each day, all their eyes are open and now they're starting to purr which is ADORABLE. And, they're old enough now to be fed every 3-4 hours instead of every 2 so I'm sleeping more!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

Well I have some bad news. The kittens are all doing fine but tomorrow they may have to go to a shelter. Shady has an anal prolapse and I, unfortunately, cannot afford to have it fixed. It's a very hard decision to make but I can't let him suffer. The procedure was quoted at $130 and the vet hasn't even seen how bad it is yet. I will call shelters tomorrow and see if they can donate money to the cause but I am very doubtful. And I would hate to send Shady without his brother and sisters. It's weighing heavily on my heart because I wish I could have this done for him but as a college student working part time it just isn't possible. I'm really having a hard time doing this... ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh this makes me feel like crying, you've
brought these kittens through so much...
I will pray that there's a shelter out there that can help with funding for Shady to have the surgery he needs...
HUGS and prayers ♡♡♡
You've given these guys a chance they never would have had...Thank You.


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm very torn up over it. I've been crying most the day thinking about seeing them in cages. I just wish I could have kept them until they were able to be adopted out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hailey:Bongo said:


> The mom is still hanging around my complex. I'm going to give it a month or two and try to get her fixed. I have quite a bit of resentment for her at the moment but I guess she was just following her instincts.Sent from Petguide.com Free App



In 2 months she could have already popped out more. They can get pregnant as soon as 48 hours after giving birth and only gestate for 9 weeks. If you're going to try to get her fixed, I wouldn't wait more than a few weeks.


Are there any places local to you that might help with the vet bills? I know of a few places locally that would help, but I don't have any resources in Florida. Also, when are they going to fix it? My understanding is that surgery isn't done on kittens under 8 weeks and 2 lbs. My boy Erek had a life threatening birth defect (pectus excavatum) but they couldn't operate until he was over the 2 lbs mark (which happened around 9 weeks). If they can't fix it for a few more weeks, could you keep everyone together and get them eating solids first? Would applying for a credit card be an option? I have Care Credit and it's been good for us. Buys some extra time to pay off vet bills (or would your vet do a payment plan?). I also fundraised for Erek's surgery. I did a pizza feed at work, baked goodies, hit up friends for $10 here and there and was able to raise the money.

Good luck with these guys, you've done really great with them so far!


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

I already have a care credit bill for Bongo's accidents... Supposedly it's only supposed to be a few stitches, they call it a purse string, and the vet I talked to said he should be seen sooner rather than later. I will be trying to fundraise but I am on a time crunch. I'm even putting my treadmill on Craigslist. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

FANTASTIC NEWS! I was calling rescues to see who could care for the kittens and who had room for them and I found a woman that offered to pay all their medical bills! She was trying to help me find a shelter for them and then I told her I couldn't keep them simply because of the expenses and she said if I would continue to foster them she would pay for everything! Even food!  She made an appointment for me with her vet tomorrow afternoon to see what they can do for Shady! She is a saint. I am so excited!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Could you perhaps get a second opinion from another vet? I've found prices can vary dramatically from office to office and a few stitches shouldn't really cost $100, at least, not up here it wouldn't. 

Also I googled help with vet bills and your city and found this:

Having Trouble Affording Your Pet? : The Humane Society of the United States

Saint Francis Animal Hospital


Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I just saw your last post. That's so excellent!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwwww soooo cute and tiny!!! A foster mommy would be a huge help to you


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! I'm jumping up and down in excitment for you!!!
YEA!! Best news ever! The babies will get to stay with you and get the vet care they need. 
This woman is your and kitties guardian
angel!
I am so happy for you!!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh that is such an awesome news! I'm so glad the little one can get he help he needs, and you don't have to let them go just yet!


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

Hailey:Bongo said:


> FANTASTIC NEWS! I was calling rescues to see who could care for the kittens and who had room for them and I found a woman that offered to pay all their medical bills! She was trying to help me find a shelter for them and then I told her I couldn't keep them simply because of the expenses and she said if I would continue to foster them she would pay for everything! Even food!  She made an appointment for me with her vet tomorrow afternoon to see what they can do for Shady! She is a saint. I am so excited!



thats so cool...you know its going to be sooo hard to let them go to owners when they are 12-14 weeks old...you literally saved their lives.

So cool  Keep us up to date on pics and the healing


----------



## Hailey:Bongo (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm so excited. I'm worried because now he isn't eating very much, but I'm sure it's just painful for him to poo so his instincts are saying no food = no poo = no pain but we'll see. I hope the vet can help him. I will let everyone know. My appointment will be between 4-6 so I'll update after that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Soooooooo exciting))),keep us posted and God bless you for caring for them and God bless the lady helping: jump bounce


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

That is great news!!! I am so happy that someone offered to do this for you!! We have a really great rescue group called "Spay n Save", a little north of Orlando, they do a lot of TNR and low cost veterinary care, they are wonderful! They have been doing all sorts of trapping and fixing cats the past few weeks. I was wondering if you had such a place in Jacksonville, would be nice if you did.


----------

